# Who trains Abs



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyone do specific weekly routine for abs? I occasionally throw a few cable crunches and leg raises but thats about it


----------



## Jin (Jun 8, 2018)

Nothing. And it shows.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 8, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Anyone do specific weekly routine for abs? I occasionally throw a few cable crunches and leg raises but thats about it




I dont and probably should...i just randomly do them at the end of workouts...sometimes...


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 8, 2018)

I have them in my routine like any other body part.


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I have them in my routine like any other body part.



do you have a regular routine with them?


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2018)

One exercise- 3 set, 4 reps. Done!


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

snake said:


> One exercise- 3 set, 4 reps. Done!



 heavy weight i take it?


----------



## Elivo (Jun 8, 2018)

I was, got off it, going to put them back in at the end of one of my workouts, probably on the day i do arms


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 8, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> do you have a regular routine with them?



Nothing fancy.  2 movements, four sets each, in the 15 - 20 rep range.  Currently it's weighted crunches and reverse crunches, but will also rotate with rope crunches and planks (60 second holds)


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> heavy weight i take it?



Nope... no weight.


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

snake said:


> Nope... no weight.



you want to share your secrets?


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> you want to share your secrets?



Sure, why not. 
Glutes just touch the bench and heels travel below the bench.


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

snake said:


> Sure, why not.
> Glutes just touch the bench and heels travel below the bench.



Thats Rocky Balboa shit right there, I would defo need a few year practice at those. Starting tonight, thats really impressive no wonder your abs look like that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2018)

What's an abs?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 8, 2018)

Woooohooooo....I’ll look at my training log and send you a PM...tons of stuff that I did...just a full ab workout session:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's an abs?



Shut it...................................lol


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's an abs?




Able Bodied Seaman


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2018)

As a powerlifter I did very little now training boxing I do a lot and let me tell you how piss weak my core was as a strong lifter not doing much.


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Thats Rocky Balboa shit right there, I would defo need a few year practice at those. Starting tonight, thats really impressive no wonder your abs look like that



I should caution you Nasty. First try them with your knees bent, kinda have your heels pulled in toward your glutes; think leverage here. Also if you have a problem pulling yourself back up under a strict form, just do negatives. If you do them right, your eyes should feel like they are going to pop out.


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Woooohooooo....I’ll look at my training log and send you a PM...tons of stuff that I did...just a full ab workout session:32 (20):



you just been looking for an excuse to PM me :32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 8, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> you just been looking for an excuse to PM me :32 (20):



lmao..........since it’s about abs..........I have no control!


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 8, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I dont and probably should...i just randomly do them at the end of workouts...sometimes...


dude...same
I see some hot chick doing them on the matts in front of the mirrors and i get motivated


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2018)

snake said:


> Sure, why not.
> Glutes just touch the bench and heels travel below the bench.



Just tried this and videod myself on phone got nowhere near as low as you and i was shaking like a shitting dog


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 8, 2018)

a lot of humping in general but prolly the reverse cowgirl being the most effective 

The gf is pretty thick so .....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2018)

its just like any other body part..Genetics plays a big role in what they will look like


----------



## Jin (Jun 9, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> its just like any other body part..Genetics plays a big role in what they will look like



I have massive calves. Never work them.  

**** you BB. You and your abs.


----------



## Trump (Jun 9, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> its just like any other body part..Genetics plays a big role in what they will look like



I am genetically really handsome I guess you can’t have everything


----------



## snake (Jun 22, 2018)

*Follow up*

So who all has given my ab exercise a try?


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 22, 2018)

snake said:


> So who all has given my ab exercise a try?



I gave it a shot.  My abs weren't strong enough to do it correctly (felt it a lot in my lats).  Had to modify it and bend at the knees.  I'm a ways off from being able to do it straight leg.

I wasn't playing the rocky theme though.  That might have had something to do with it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2018)

my abs get a 4-5x a wk workout when im showing the wife her best 3 min's ever


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 23, 2018)

If I can barely see them, why would I work them?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> If I can barely see them, why would I work them?


The same can be said about your pp but u still like to get laid right..


----------



## Elivo (Jun 23, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> The same can be said about your pp but u still like to get laid right..



LOL that is one of the best reasons ive ever heard for working out a body part LOL


----------



## epicurous (Jun 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> I have massive calves. Never work them.
> 
> **** you BB. You and your abs.



I don't really work my calves, but I curl my toes when I jerk off. Does that count?


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> The same can be said about your pp but u still like to get laid right..




That feels good. Plus my wife pays me for it. There is nothing fun about doing abs. I think I work them plenty while doing tricep pushdowns anyway.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 13, 2018)

Glad this was asked. Been looking for routine and correct ways to workout my abs. Had to watch vids on how to breath correctly too.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2018)

Hazelnut said:


> Glad this was asked. Been looking for routine and correct ways to workout my abs. Had to watch vids on how to breath correctly too.



I can give you a great workout


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 13, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I can give you a great workout



I can vouch for this, but pray you don’t laugh or need to cough the day after you try it cause your abs are going to be sore AF.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 13, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlJZ2Gth00n/


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 13, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I can give you a great workout


Sounds good. Need to drop more weight first I think.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2018)

Hazelnut said:


> Sounds good. Need to drop more weight first I think.



If you can PM, send me your email address 

Working abs is good regardless if you have to lose some fat:32 (17):


----------



## Elivo (Jul 14, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> If you can PM, send me your email address
> 
> Working abs is good regardless if you have to lose some fat:32 (17):




Hell im going to regret the hell out of this, but im going to pm you my email jenn, im guessing your abd plan is something that is not like girl specific....not sure how it could be lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 14, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Hell im going to regret the hell out of this, but im going to pm you my email jenn, im guessing your abd plan is something that is not like girl specific....not sure how it could be lol



You’ll see.....lol


----------



## Elivo (Jul 14, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> You’ll see.....lol




That does not make me feel better at all Jenn


----------



## Bizzybone (Aug 7, 2018)

Never did abs all my life and had a reality check when I worked in with a friend, people say heavy compound exercises such as deadlift and squat were enough, i definitely noticed a difference since adding ab exercises.


----------



## SwankyRon (Sep 17, 2018)

*[FONT=&quot] I tend to be traditional and stick to sit-ups, jumping jacks, leg raises and crossovers. [/FONT]*


----------

